# Making Granulated honey aka table honey



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Does anyone know how granulated honey like table sugar is made? I know it used to be made a long time ago. I believe the honey was injected in a column of hot air to evaporate any moister and thus crystallize. I was thinking of maybe of using freeze drying and then grinding. Any thoughts or suggestions.

http://outdoorplace.org/beekeeping/history4.htm

[ July 23, 2006, 04:48 PM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

Put a jar of honey in the refridgerator and it will probably granulate pretty quickly. Some people "seed" their honey and then place in in a cool place to granulate. But then again rereading your post again, it appears you are talking about DRY granulated honey. In that case, BEATS ME.







well I tried.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Yes I am talking about *dry* granulated honey.

[ July 24, 2006, 07:25 AM: Message edited by: magnet-man ]


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

A process similar to that used to produce dry malt extract should work. Involves nozzles and spray ratios and moisture removing heat. The big boys can do a lot of things.
Lol


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

See http://www.nhb.org/download/factsht/dryhoney.pdf
and this site sells powdered honey http://www.goldenacreshoney.com/home.html?target=pg_20.html&lang=en-us

-Tim


----------

